# Unknown language: Kenjalas burkan / Nirtem fan



## Qingchu

Hello,

J'aimerais savoir quelle est la langue d'origine de l'expression "Kenjalas burkan" et celle de "Nirtem fan". 

Je sais que toutes deux signifient "rien" et que c'est très certainement des transcriptions phonétiques d'alphabets non-latins, mais est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à trouver de quelles langues il s'agit?  

Merci d'avance, ça me rendrait un immense service!!!


Hi!

"Kenjalas burkan " and "Nirtem fan" = "NOTHING"

But is someone able to tell me from wich language it come?

Thanx very much for your help!!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------v---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## konungursvia

Just a guess: they look like Bahasa or Malay.


----------



## PianoMan

I'd say those are good guesses, je ne sais pas quelle langue ils sont mais certainement de l'Asie sud. Désolé si mon français n'est pas très bien, à propos, comment savez-vous que toutes deux signifient sans saire la langue?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I `m afraid it doesn`t seem to be either Bahasa Melayu or bahasa Indonesia to me. In fact, I am sure the latter is not. Are you sure it is a real language? It might be some african language since it does not ring the bell with me.
 But where do you know the meaning from?


----------

